# Looking for freeware RAR Utility



## janlafata (Mar 29, 2005)

I am looking for a freeware RAR utility. Something similiar to WinRAR but free.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

7-Zip is a fairly popular freeware zipping utility. It decompresses rar files as well as many other formats (I made the switch to it for my zipping utility because so many Oblivion MODs are uploaded in the 7z format)


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

TUGzip supports opening of ZIP, 7-ZIP, A, ACE, ARJ, BZ2, CAB, CPIO, DEB, 
GCA, GZ, IMP, LHA (LZH), LIB, RAR, RPM, SQX, TAR, TGZ, TBZ, TAZ and YZ1 archives.

And it is free. Search for a place to get it.


----------

